# Looking for JD 3020 & 2020



## mkflrn (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi, 

I’m interested in acquiring a JD 3020 with four wheel drive. Is there any way to find out how many were made and in what years? Is there a ‘best’ way to acquire such a unique item (a particular search, a model specific catalogue/broker, placing an ad, etc.)? 

I’m also looking for a US made JD 2020 and I’m facing the same difficulties with that search.

Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks much !!!

Regards,
Mike

P/S: I'm new here and really glad that I found such an active forum on tractors.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum mkflrn! 

This is what Tractor Data has on the 3020:

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/0/6/63-john-deere-3020.html

You can also look up info. on Tractor Tips:

http://www.tractortips.com/

Tractor House is a good place to find all sorts of tractors:

I take it you are preferring the diesel and not gas engine John Deere 3020's?

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...x=exact&GUID=daa90040c850450b8cd583e0f221631e


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here are some prospects on the 2020:

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...x=exact&GUID=daa90040c850450b8cd583e0f221631e

Beware of recently painted nice n shiney tractors. You may pay a little more but your best bet is to buy from the original owner if and whenever possible.


----------

